# Problème avec disque dur externe USB



## Lepeintre (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai depuis 1 semaine mon nouveau ordinateur, un imac 21,5 pouces, j'avais et j'ai d'ailleurs toujours mon macbook pro 2007 avec le dernier système apple 10.6.2, mais ce mac book est actuellement en panne, carte graphique je pense.

Mon problème est le suivant : 
j'ai en ma possession 2 disque dur externe USB, un multimédia STOREX mpix357 de 500Go et un autre disque de 200 Go non multimédia, les 2 disques dur fonctionné parfaitement sur mon macbook pro, et la surprise plantages sur plantages, pas moyen copier de copier des données de l'un des 2 disques vers le imac, la copie ce fige. Et le disque et éjecté avec le message "le disque n'a pas été ejecté correctement, ci possible ........................." , et le message suivant dans une autre fenêtre "Le Finder ne peut pas terminer lopération car certaines données de «  » ne peuvent pas être lues ou écrites. (Code derreur -36)"."
j'ai fais les même essai sur le imac20 pouces de mon fils qui lui à 1 ans avec le même système, et la cela fonctionne très bien.

Ma question quelqu'un a t'il ce problème avec les tout nouveaux imac (problème de stabillité des ports USB).
Pour info j'ai fais les tests avec le disque directement connecté sur le imac mais aussi en passent par un hub usb alimenté, le problème est le même.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Cordialement Patrice C
http://galerie.colomb.free.fr


----------



## Lepeintre (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir, 

personne a une idée, ou le même problème ?



Cordialement Patrice C


----------



## youyou54 (25 Novembre 2009)

Je suis content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul !!

Moi aussi j'ai ce genre de problèmes avec des disques dur en fat32 avec mon iMac.
Je n'avais jamais eu aucun soucis auparavant aussi bien sur PC que sur un Macbook.
Signalons que les disques durs sont dans un état quasi neuf et que je n'essayes pas de copier des fichiers plus gros que 4 Go.

En fait mon problème est que je n'arrive à copier aucun dossier, il faut que je copie les fichiers un à un.
Voici les messages d'erreur que je rencontre:

Lorsque je copie un dossier de l'ordinateur vers le disque dur externe:


> Le Finder ne peut pas terminer lopération car certaines données de "Nom du dossier"  ne peuvent pas être lues ou écrites. (Code derreur -36)


Lorsque je copie un dossier d'un disque d'un externe vers l'autre:


> Impossible deffectuer lopération car un élément intitulé "Nom du dossier" existe déjà.


Pour information ma configuration est:


iMac 21,5 Late 2009 (Core 2 duo 3,06 GHz)
Snow Léopard 10.6.2
Disque dur externe Western digital My Passport 160 Go (2,5 pouces auto-alimenté) Formaté en Fat32 (Schéma de partition MBR)
Disque dur externe FUJITSU 250 Go dans un boitier 2,5 pouces (auto-alimenté avec double usb si besoin) Formaté en Fat32 (Schéma de partition MBR)
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils 


PS: J'ai déjà cherché sur Google et nous ne sommes pas les seuls simplement je n'ai pas encore trouvé de réponses.
Voici quelques sujets:
http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/neau-ddur-my-passeport-essential-320-go-286119.html
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-11540901-impossible-de-copier-sur-disque-dur-externe
http://forum.macfr.com/index.php?showtopic=26251
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=308074&mode=threaded&pid=3064486
...


----------



## Lepeintre (26 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour votre réponse, je me sent moins seul, en effet le problème et là, lorsque l'on utilise un disque dur formaté pour PC, ce qui est le cas de mais 2 disques usb. 
Mais pas moyen de faire autrement surtout pour celui qui est un disque multimédia. 
Mais c'est un problème seulement sur les nouveaux imac. 
Celui de mon fils qui est un imac 20" de bientôt 1 ans n'a pas ce problème et ce avec le même système d'exploitation et le même disque usb.
Je pense qu'une mise à jour du firmware pourrais résoudre ce problème, mais pour cela il faudrait être plus nombreux à avoir ce soucis. 

Encore merci, et j'espère une solution pour bientôt.

Cordialement Patrice C


----------



## merlinalex (1 Décembre 2009)

Salut,

J'ai exactement le même pb sur un macbook pro unibody dernière génération !
La copie de petits fichiers s'arrête avec le message d'erreur "impossible... code erreur -36"

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution ?

Merci


----------



## jumpelement (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
Même problème avec un IMAC 27 sous OS X 10.6.2 en copiant des fichiers sur un disque dur externe USB (LaCie)  formaté en FAT.
La copie ne se fait pas puis le disque est éjecté et le message 'Le Finder ne peut pas terminer lopération car certaines données de « .DS_Store » ne peuvent pas être lues ou écrites.
(Code derreur -36)'

vous êtes sur quelle version d'os X ?


----------



## Lepeintre (6 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir je suis sous le tout dernier système, le 10.6.2. 
Mon fils à lui aussi le même système mais pas le dernier
imac, et le problème n'apparait pas sur sa machine avec la copie de 
fichiers de mes disques usb.

Cordialement


----------



## ds2taieb (9 Décembre 2009)

J'ai exactement le même problème sur un macbook de juillet 2008 passé sous snow (10.6.2).

ça se manifeste avec 2 clés USB 4Go de marques différentes et mon HDD externe WD!!! Aucun pb sur le mac pro sous leopard au bureau!! 

En espérant qu'une solution existe.

A+
David


----------



## Lepeintre (13 Décembre 2009)

J'ai toujours pas trouvé la solution à mon problème et vous ?

Merci pour vos réponses .

Cordialement


----------



## malex (15 Décembre 2009)

salut, j'ai aussi ce pb avec un macbook pro unibody avec snow léo, je n'ai pas le message d'erreur de copie, mais le disque dur externe se déconnecte tout seul aléatoirement, c'est plutôt embettant, il est formaté ntfs, il marche nikel sur pc, sur le mbp j'utilise paragon ntfs for mac pour écrire dessus.
je suis en train de me demander si je ne vais pas plutôt formater le disque externe en format mac, et utilisé mac drive sur mon pc pour pouvoir le lire.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (16 Décembre 2009)

Désinstalle paragon NTFS et essaye NTFS 3g, sauf si t'es en 64 bit.


----------



## machtang (16 Décembre 2009)

Même problème.J'ai un IMac 10.6.2 et je ne peux pas tranfèrer de dossiers vers les disques externes (ils ont des dossiers provenant d'un Pc).


----------



## malex (17 Décembre 2009)

je me suis remis en 32bit, et j'ai installé ntfs-3G, et ça à l'air de plus se déconnecter 
merci Gr3gZZ.


----------



## ds2taieb (21 Décembre 2009)

En remettant la version originale de snow, le pb disparait. A noter qu'en réinstallant la MàJ 10.6.2, le problème réapparait... Donc le pb viendrait de cette MàJ. Il reste surement à attendre la prochaine MàJ.

A+ et bonnes fêtes
David


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Décembre 2009)

ola, vous etes combien a avoir ce probleme non resolu la...

Ca viendrait pas d'un manque de puissance pour alimenter 2 DD externes a la fois, ce qui en deconnecterais un a un certain moment et genererais ce probleme... a tout hazard....


----------



## Lepeintre (22 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Ce n'est pas un problème d'alimentation du port USB, je passe par un Hub USB alimenté. Par contre toujours pas de solutions. C'est pas cool surtout que l'un de mes disque USB contient tous mes vieux films de famille.


----------



## Guillaume B (24 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour de Québec,

Je viens de lire votre post,
J'ai ce pb  et le message se lit comme suit : ( *Impossible deffectuer lopération car un élément intitulé « .DS_Store » existe déjà.*) et tout s'arrête.
Je ne peux copier un dossier, mais si je prends les fichiers un à un ça va.
J'ai des DD LaCie , 500Go / +  1To  branché en FW 800.

J'ai un iMac 24" 3,06 / 750 et SLéo 10.6.2
De plus je suis dans 25 cm de neige Joyeux Noël..


----------



## Lepeintre (27 Décembre 2009)

Je ne trouve pas de solution à ce problème ...

Comment faire remonter l'info à appel ?

Vous avez une idée ?

Cordialement Patrice


----------



## fifikawazaky (28 Décembre 2009)

En copiant d'un disque formaté MAC vers un disque formaté FAT 32 le mac lui envoie des fichiers transparents; à chaque fichier xxx copié du mac, sur le FAt 32 il y a le même fichier mais .xxx et tous ces fichiers se mettent en tête du disque et bloque souvent la lecture
En passant le disque FAt 32 par "findercleaner" ce petit logiciel enlève les tous fichiers .xxx ( .Ds_Store) copiés
C'est peut-être une des raisons qui fait que copier un fichier à la fois marche.

J'ai aussi remarqué que plus les titres sont longs,( fichiers MP3) moins je peux copier de fichiers sur ma clé USB formatée FAT32 pour les passer sur mon autoradio ... Elle fait 2G et souvent vers 1G elle refuse d'en accepter plus sauf à réduire la taille des titres et supprimer les .xxx avec findercleaner....

En installant MAC Drive sur le PC le problème n'existe plus si les disques sont au format MAC

Mais pour les disques multimédias bien souvent c'est formaté FAT 32...

N'ayant pas Snow Léopard installé je ne peux pas répondre aux autres questions


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Décembre 2009)

Lepeintre a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas de solution à ce problème ...


Va lire ça : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/137641/snow-leopard-digere-mal-le-fat32


----------



## stev2019 (1 Février 2010)

Je suis aussi sur Snow.L depuis 1 mois en version 10.6.2 et je rencontre des problèmes I/O avec code erreur 36.
j'ai une clé USB 32GO (Fat32) que je transfert intégralement sur le MAC sans problème. J'efface les données de la clé (toujours sous OSX) et lorsque je veux retransférer l'intégralité du contenu de la clé (donc du Mac vers clé) j'ai une erreur 36. La même erreur se produit lorsque je transfert les données (récupérées de la clé) du mac vers un disque NAS (FAT32). Pourtant j'ai fait l'essai de copier la clé vers un disque externe (donc clé -> disque externe) mais en utilisant un ordi PC sous Vista et là aucune erreur dans tous les sens.....
Si je copie les fichiers un par un, l'erreur 36 ne se produit plus. Heureusement cela arrive seulement sur quelques répertoires. j'ai pu ainsi retransférer les données du mac vers la clé USB.
Donc pour moi ce n'est pas un défaut des périphériques mais l'OSX 10.6.2 semble être à l'origine du problème I/O.
J'ai deux autres mac sous 10.4.11 et aucune erreur n'est générée......

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h07 ----------

J'ai trouvé une solution sur ce forum :
http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-system-mac-software/312072-finder-error-36-a-2.html

les erreurs 36 semblent provenir d'un changement récent d'OSX (10.6.2) et cela engendre ces erreurs avec les "dot-underscore" lors de la copie de mac vers un périphérique FAT32.

je teste cela ce soir :
1) effacer tous les ._
2)reformater la clé en FAT32 à partir d'OSX.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h51 ----------

Je viens d'effectuer une première vérification concernant les "._" qui sont sur ma clé USB et fait étrange, seul les "._" associés aux quelques répertoires qui provoquaient l'erreur code 36 sont présents. Il semble donc que dans mon cas c'est bien ces "._" qui mettent la grouille. Je les efface donc et je ré-essaie mes transferts clé -> mac et mac -> clé ce soir.


----------



## stev2019 (1 Février 2010)

Après test c'était effectivement les "._" qui provoquaient l'erreur code 36.
CQFD.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------

autre liens intéressant :
http://www.westwind.com/reference/OS-X/invisibles.html


----------



## Guillaume B (7 Février 2010)

stev2019,
 Je suis sur SL 10.6.2, Mac 24" et Mac 21.5"
J'ai moi aussi ce prob de transfert de donnés, si je copie un dossier
sur le DD externe LaCie 500 G / et j'ai le message d'erreur,
si je copie les fichiers par fichier du dossier, ça passe.
Ma question simpliste peut-être c'est quoi les "._" ??


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Février 2010)

Les resource forks : un machin invisible sous OS X, mais pas chez Windows,
comme les DS_Store.

= http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10329972-263.html?tag=mfiredir


----------



## Chikoukay (8 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir à tous.

Je possède un macbook pro avec mac os x Snow léopard v 10.6.2

J'ai eu le même problème :
Lorsque j'essaye de transférer des fichiers volumineux (un dossier de musique de 40 go) sur mon disque dur externe formaté en ntfs (je possède paragon ntfs et d'habitude ça marche très bien), je reçois le message d'erreur "Le Finder ne peut pas terminer lopération*car certaines données de "nom_du_dossier" ne peuvent pas être lues ou écrites. (Code derreur -36)".
J'ai regardé un peu sur le site d'apple et il semblerai comme l'a dis fifikawazaky que cela vienne des fichiers .DS_store.
On m'a conseillé (site d'apple) d'utiliser blueharvest, un soft qui permet de nettoyer les dossiers des ces fichiers .DS_store. (http://www.zeroonetwenty.com/blueharvest/ )
Le logiciel supprime ces fichiers uniquement sur les disques non mac mais on peut également nettoyer le dossier que l'on désire en clickant droit et en demandant de nettoyer avec blueharvest.
J'ai essayé et ça a résolu mon problème.  En espérant que ça vous aide.

Bonne soirée


----------

